# "Ray Charles: The Blind Golden Retriever Puppy"



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Great video, we have been following this lil guy on fb for months now...what a trooper!!!!! Thanks for posting this, I did not see it before!!!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I just LOVE Ray Charles, he's an amazing little guy, he's got such a fantastic family. 

Here's his FB page link if anyone wants to follow him. 

https://www.facebook.com/#!/pages/R...-Retriever/357618627685121?hc_location=stream


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

I Love Ray Charles, he is such a character(or his Dad)I think both. I also follow him and his family on FB!


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

*Ray Charles Is The World's Cutest Blind Golden Retriever Puppy*


----------

